# Curious on FEL design



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Guess I have too much time on my hands these days, but I'm trying to determine what, if any, advantage or disadvantage of the different FEL bucket attachments.

Excuse the terminology as the technical side is lacking..

The piston attaches straight to the bucket or the piston attaches to a lever which is attached to the bucket. I have seen both: is one way better for allowing same power with a smaller piston? Maybe one way allows for more travel? Maybe its just a design choice and no advantage?

Aubrey


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

With the one where it attaches to a lever,it has less chance of binding the cylinder rod,and a bit more angle,and power .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's right, with the extra linkage you do get more travel on the on the bucket, and it can dump way down without, like John said, and not bind and bend the cylinder ram or worse, snap the eye right off on the ram.


----------

